# Tails.com



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Tails.com flashed up in my fb feed this morning after putting in our details(badly) couldn't enter his breed !! it came up up with a personalised food for hacker at the grand total of £52 per bag tbh the recipe didnt look fantastic but im no expert .just wonderex has anyone tried it ?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So I feed a gluten, grain and beet free kibble at the mo costing £40 for 12kg.

This site recons that I should feed something that is full of grain, gluten and has potato as the base ingredient (not a bad thing for some, but not what I look for) that cost £55 for 31 days of food.
Oh, and I would have to feed 200g more a day of this food 

To start with it took a bit for it to accept Thai's weight because apparently it wasn't right for his breed (that be cos he is a cross derrrrr) which annoyed me.
Can't say it's something I am willing to try if I'm honest.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

No it put me straight off when it said hacker would need nearly 700g a day compared with the 400g of millies he gets now ( thats £36.99 for 12kg) and the recipe they were suggesting didnt look anywhere near as good as what we get .also considering it wouldnt let me put in that he was a lab how can it be bespoke.????


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh and for all the mwh feeders i am not thinking of changing just been nosey to see what they suggested


----------



## Geolgrad (Mar 17, 2013)

Just had a quick look and entered Hera and Nyx's details. Worrying it doesnt allow you to put in the size of dog - Hera is a toy JR. So according to tails.com Hera shouldnt be 5kg for her breed and age but 6.8kg! Im sorry but if she were that weight she'd be obviously fat!
The list of ingrediants is a big no for me too. 
Staying with MWH as Hera is finally liking something. Shame my delivery didnt arrive yesterday as we have now ran out - bad mummy:


----------



## Daffers (Jul 22, 2014)

That's wierd, I did the same thing yesterday as I was intrigued by their claims of a totally tailored food ..... the system couldn't handle Herbie - pancreatitis, diabetes and arthritis and just spat out what looked like a bog standard dry food. Not sure how they can tailor a food to suit every dog - I imagined them just taking a handful of all the ones on the market and mixing it up  Also got a follow up email this morning asking why I hadn't placed an order with them so I just put it in my junk folder.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

hackertime said:


> No it put me straight off when it said hacker would need nearly 700g a day compared with the 400g of millies he gets now ( thats £36.99 for 12kg) and the recipe they were suggesting didnt look anywhere near as good as what we get .also considering it wouldnt let me put in that he was a lab how can it be bespoke.????


Yeah, bespoke my arse 

The fact it kept trying to tell me that the weight of my dog was wrong was mildly amusing.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Geolgrad said:


> Just had a quick look and entered Hera and Nyx's details. Worrying it doesnt allow you to put in the size of dog - Hera is a toy JR. So according to tails.com Hera shouldnt be 5kg for her breed and age but 6.8kg! Im sorry but if she were that weight she'd be obviously fat!
> The list of ingrediants is a big no for me too.
> Staying with MWH as Hera is finally liking something. Shame my delivery didnt arrive yesterday as we have now ran out - bad mummy:


Where are you i have gundog ??
Could spare some


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Daffers said:


> That's wierd, I did the same thing yesterday as I was intrigued by their claims of a totally tailored food ..... the system couldn't handle Herbie - pancreatitis, diabetes and arthritis and just spat out what looked like a bog standard dry food. Not sure how they can tailor a food to suit every dog - I imagined them just taking a handful of all the ones on the market and mixing it up  Also got a follow up email this morning asking why I hadn't placed an order with them so I just put it in my junk folder.


Hope i get email they will get such an answer back ha


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Was curious .. so I did one for Willow... wasn't the worst food i've seen and i guess there's worst things you can have instead of 57% potato  £29.47 for 31 days 
(she's 28kg.. PROTEIN 24.3% FAT 9.1% FIBRE 3.7% .. Total meat content: 31.1%; Potato (dried) (57.3%), Chicken Meat Meal (28.4%), Beet pulp (7%), Seaweed Meal (3.3%), Gravy (digest) (1.6%), Chicken Fat (1.2%), Linseed (1%), Monocalcium phosphate (0.2%) ) ..

I don't understand the use of the word meal though?? 'chicken meat meal' ? why not just chicken meat?  

Wouldn't ever try it though even if we had to come off raw.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Was curious .. so I did one for Willow... wasn't the worst food i've seen and i guess there's worst things you can have instead of 57% potato  £29.47 for 31 days
> (she's 28kg.. PROTEIN 24.3% FAT 9.1% FIBRE 3.7% .. Total meat content: 31.1%; Potato (dried) (57.3%), Chicken Meat Meal (28.4%), Beet pulp (7%), Seaweed Meal (3.3%), Gravy (digest) (1.6%), Chicken Fat (1.2%), Linseed (1%), Monocalcium phosphate (0.2%) ) ..
> 
> I don't understand the use of the word meal though?? 'chicken meat meal' ? why not just chicken meat?
> ...


Meat meal is a dried end-product of rendering, with rendering you get a dried concentrated protein powder.
A whole chicken contains around 70% water and 18% protein but render that chicken and you end up with 10% water and 65% protein.

Not all meat meals are equal, it is all down to the ingredients that go into the meal with better meals are made with clearly identifiable meats whereas lower quality would be from anonymous materials.

No meal is better than the raw product it was made from.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

The food that came out for Nooka wasn't too bad, although it was nearly £30 for just over 8kg, and I put in I feed some raw but it still came out as 60g over what I feed her now (MWH  ).

Meat content was 48.4%, (so basically a MWH 50/50) whereas I feed a combo of a Countryside mix and Farmers mix (a 75/25 and 60/40), so she'd be getting more carbs and therefore be more energetic than she already is  Plus although I put skin problems it still has gluten in it...oh well...I won't be switching!


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

How come mine came up @ £51 the robbers !!!!!


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

I put my 3 jack Russells in and it came out with £34 something. For 3 bags of 3kg food. 
Its free on your first order. Cant remember specifics but mine was 48% meat so not terrible and its free so whether I use it or not it hasn't cost anything


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I shall switch immediately :wink:
Total meat content: 47.6%; Maize (28.7%), Chicken Meat Meal (22%), Beet pulp (8.7%), Lamb Meat Meal (6.3%), Chicken (fresh) (6.2%), Maize Gluten Feed (4.9%), Poultry gravy (3.5%), Brown rice (3%), Lamb (fresh) (2.4%), Meat meal (2.2%), Chicken Fat (1.8%), Maize gluten (1.4%), Lamb Gravy (1.3%), Linseed (1.3%), Yeast (1.2%), Seaweed Meal (1.1%), Oats (1.1%), Brewer's yeast (0.9%), Gravy (digest) (0.7%), Chicken Viscera (0.6%), Lamb Fat (0.6%), Glucosamine (0.1%), Chicory Extract (0.02%)

FIRST DELIVERY £16.62
3.69kg of Buster's bespoke dry food

How come it doesn't let you choose that you don't feed dry food?  It does for wet. But it's ok I can still feed 30% raw


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> I shall switch immediately :wink:
> Total meat content: 47.6%; Maize (28.7%), Chicken Meat Meal (22%), Beet pulp (8.7%), Lamb Meat Meal (6.3%), Chicken (fresh) (6.2%), Maize Gluten Feed (4.9%), Poultry gravy (3.5%), Brown rice (3%), Lamb (fresh) (2.4%), Meat meal (2.2%), Chicken Fat (1.8%), Maize gluten (1.4%), Lamb Gravy (1.3%), Linseed (1.3%), Yeast (1.2%), Seaweed Meal (1.1%), Oats (1.1%), Brewer's yeast (0.9%), Gravy (digest) (0.7%), Chicken Viscera (0.6%), Lamb Fat (0.6%), Glucosamine (0.1%), Chicory Extract (0.02%)
> 
> FIRST DELIVERY £16.62
> ...


I don't think they expect someone feeding raw to be looking for a personalised dry food...


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tried it out of interest with Cash. After having to type in 'other' as they didn't recognize his breed  I got back a rather poor 'bespoke' diet.

ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS
Protein 25.6%, Fat 15.2%, Fibre 3%, Ash 8.1%

COMPOSITION
Total meat content: 52.2%; Maize (22.4%), Chicken Meat Meal (18%), Lamb Meat Meal (14.5%), Beet pulp (8.6%), Lamb (fresh) (4.7%), Maize gluten (4.7%), Chicken (fresh) (4.4%), Maize Gluten Feed (3.9%), Brown rice (3.2%), Lamb Gravy (2.7%), Poultry gravy (2.5%), Lamb Fat (2.2%), Linseed (1.3%), Chicken Fat (1.3%), Yeast (1.3%), Brewer's yeast (1.1%), Meat meal (1.1%), Seaweed Meal (0.6%), Oats (0.6%), Gravy (digest) (0.4%), Chicken Viscera (0.4%), Glucosamine (0.04%)

ADDITIVES
Biotin (140.54 iu/kg), Calcium Iodate Anhydrous (2.77 mg/kg), Cupric Sulphate Pentahydrate (21.46 mg/kg), Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate (147.30 mg/kg), L-Carnitine (52.70 mg/kg), Manganous Oxide (9.85 mg/kg), Manganous Sulphate Monohydrate (70.27 mg/kg), Sodium Selenite (0.23 mg/kg), Taurine (947.55 mg/kg), Vitamin A (as retinyl acetate) (16934.12 iu/kg), Vitamin C (as ascorbyl monophosphate) (74.66 iu/kg), Vitamin D3 (as cholecalciferol) (2040.22 iu/kg), Vitamin E (as alpha tocopherol acetate) (592.99 iu/kg), Zinc Chelate of Amino Acids Hydrate (74.66 mg/kg), Zinc Oxide (16.90 mg/kg), Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate (276.70 mg/kg) /p>

CASH
FIRST DELIVERY £43.03
17.08kg of Cash's bespoke dry food
REGULAR DELIVERIES £43.03

That was a puppy based diet.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, £43 for less than 20kg!!!

I bet you are rushing to order that then :yesnod:


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a free bag and donating to the local kennels but dont want to be bombarded by them when i dont reorder


----------



## maresnest (Dec 11, 2014)

I have received a post from Tails.com,had no problems entering Jay's details, ( 8 months old,Lab/cocker cross, weight,etc. and am just waiting for my free trial pack to arrive. He is a very fussy eater so it will be interesting to see how he responds.


----------



## Doggiedelight (Jan 27, 2015)

My friends 6 month old dog (Springer) is on food from here. I didnt know it, but yesterday commented on how shiny and smooth her coat was and was told this is the food she is on. I had never heard of it before. 

I wont be chaging but purely because I changed a year ago to Arden Grange and im super happy with it.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

maresnest said:


> I have received a post from Tails.com,had no problems entering Jay's details, ( 8 months old,Lab/cocker cross, weight,etc. and am just waiting for my free trial pack to arrive. He is a very fussy eater so it will be interesting to see how he responds.


Sorry but it's always a bit suspicious when a new member suddenly digs up an old post and recommends a food/breeder/whatever.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Did wonder it was ages ago when i first posted this ,thats why i opened it ............and posted again......

Never heard a word from tails.com no emails no postal communication they must be doing fantastically well to not have to to chase unfulfilled orders


----------



## sknow (Mar 1, 2015)

In one word Terrible. My partner also signed up to the free Facebook trial.

We have a Basset, roughly two and a half years old. They're a pretty greedy breed, she'll normally try to eat anything and everything and would probably keep eating until she popped given the change.

She hates this stuff. Won't even eat it unless we mix in human food and we're both feeling guilty forcing the poor dog to eat it.

Bowls of the food have been left uneaten for days. Tried only putting the food down at limited times and she still turns her nose up at it.

Think she'd rather starve than eat it. The free trail bag is still half full and they have now sent a big box full.

Tried calling yesterday to return, no phone number. Email only.

They market this as super-healthy and tailored. Looking at the ingredients and comments I also have my doubts on how truth in their statements.

My suggestion, avoid it.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Just put in the details of my boys I this website and doesn't recognise a standard Yorkie only a toy! If I wanted a food full of sweet potato and beet pulp I would stick to the cheap stuff. The kibble size is too big too for my old guy another dog food con eh?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well me and Bailey have 20kg of grain free food from them and Bailey eats it happily, no issues or anything. Not used their customer service so can't comment on that


----------



## elaine thorpe (Jun 27, 2017)

I would stongly suggest, doing lots of reasearch into the ingredients of all dry dog food. Excellent Marketing and a Unique idea of how to market, does not mean quality dog food.


----------

